# Wow..... Look at this opportunity



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 4, 2006)

Hazard Tree Specialist
Pacific Gas and Electric Company
Website: www.pge.com/
Pacific Gas and Electric Company is seeking a hazard tree specialist for our vegetation management department. Position may be located in any of our available offices within our California service territory. The salary range for this position is $76,400–$93,300. 

Responsibilities include ensuring that hazard tree assessments and removal work are performed in accordance with our standards and meet regulatory expectations; working with outside contractors to set training programs and implementing quality control program; and acting as a resource regarding our programs and the subject matter expert and deponent in response to litigation relating to tree failure and in discussions in the regulatory arena. 

You should have 10+ years' experience in hazard tree identification and removal; extensive knowledge in hazard tree evaluation of California tree species including species growth and failure patterns; understanding of tree structure, defects, disease, the decay process; the impacts of soil, weather, and site conditions on tree failure; and knowledge of and experience with various diagnostic tools used to perform hazard tree evaluation; and be certified. 

To review the full job description, see our company benefits, and apply for the position, please go to www.pge.com/careers and search for "tree specialist" under keywords on the management and professional jobs search page. Job number PSX42071.


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 4, 2006)

I considered applying but I don't quite have ten years experience and am not a certified arborist . Killer Pay though and the job station is in my back yard . I also did their trimming while at davey , I dunno maybe it's worth a shot huh ?


----------



## begleytree (Jan 4, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Sounds like a good job but I doubt many of us are interested in taking a pay cut and moving to California.



Yup
-Ralph


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 4, 2006)

Davey - Why not try, the worst they can say is no.


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 4, 2006)

I may try . This is the same people I have worked for before so I know all the in and out of how they do things


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 5, 2006)

Seems like that would be somewhat of an in for you but who knows...


----------



## Mr. (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm guessing you drive a fox body and try to make friends with dentists.

"bottlefed89"

Fred


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 6, 2006)

You are correct on the fox body part. dentist friends though???
greg


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 7, 2006)

N02


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 7, 2006)

*Does your current employer offer those benefits?*

http://www.pge.com/careers/pay_benefits_more/index.html


----------



## Tree Dr. (Jan 9, 2006)

*pgne*

Job is no longer available.(discovered after 15 minutes) filling in "required fields"


----------

